# My bottle display cabinet



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi everyone[][] I just want to show you my bottle cabinet.[][]


----------



## LC (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice display . Thanks for the look see .


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice display, love the case gins.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 25, 2012)

whooh!  Nice job.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice display...That case gin on the upper right looks teal...!


----------



## idigjars (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice!   Paul


----------



## toms sc (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice display and nice case gins


----------



## epackage (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks like you need another cabinet or more shelves so the ones in the back can be seen too...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello Leonard,

 Great looking group, sir!

 Who are those small guys and snuffs? One of the snuffs seems rated X, from here in the cheap seats... [8D]

 Is the Cobalt a Cod Liver Oil?


----------



## Conch times (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice! I too love the case gins!!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is another, with some pottery.
  You right epackage I guess I can use a new cabinet.[] 
 []Thanx everyone![]


----------



## epackage (Nov 27, 2012)

That's another great pic, thanks for posting it...[]


----------

